# عاجل جداااا كامليا شحاته فى حوار ساعه مع الاخ رشيد هى زوجها فى برنامج سؤال جرى قريبا جدااا



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2011)

*الاخ رشيد يصرح


** عاجل جداااا كامليا شحاته فى حوار ساعه مع الاخ رشيد هى و زوجها فى برنامج سؤال جرى قريبا جدااا





*[YOUTUBE]9fgu4y-tM2U&feature[/YOUTUBE]
* 


من موقع الحق والضلال
*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2011)

*عاجل ميعاد حلقه سؤال جرى التى سوف تظهر بها كامليا شحاته وزوجها *



* غدا الساعه 8 مساء بتوقيت مصر*
* وطبعا هتكون موجوده على الموقع فى نفس الوقت*

* رشيد : انتظروا لقائى مع كاميليا شحاتة وتوضيح لكل الاكاذيب التى يدعيها السلفيين*
* لا نستطيع الافصاح عن مكانها خوفا على حياتها وحياة اسرتها*
* على السلفيين ان يتوقفوا عن النهيق عقب اذاعة لقائى مع كاميليا*
* السلفييون لا يهتموا بكاميليا ولكن همهم اثارة الفتنة*​


----------



## noraa (6 مايو 2011)

طيب  نتفرج  علية  بس انا معنديش اوربى ممكن حد يقولى  يجى على النت الساعة كام


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2011)

noraa قال:


> طيب  نتفرج  علية  بس انا معنديش اوربى ممكن حد يقولى  يجى على النت الساعة كام




http://www.answersaboutfaith.com/al_7ayah_tv.htm​ 
*شوفيه هنا بكرا الساعه 8 بيجي مباشر *

*وعموما كده كده اول مهينزل النت باذن الرب هجيبو للمنتدى*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 مايو 2011)

*مية مية 
*


----------



## BITAR (6 مايو 2011)

*اكيد هم النهاقيين فقط اثارة الفتنه
*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك
الرب يباركك علي الموضوع


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2011)

على اي قناة ولا فات الميعاد ويكرمك ربنا على الموضوع


----------



## BITAR (6 مايو 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> على اي قناة ولا فات الميعاد ويكرمك ربنا على الموضوع


*على قناة الحياة
غدا السبت 2011/5/7مع الاخ رشيد
ولم يفت الميعاد بعد
حتى لو فات يوجد تسجيل لكل حلقات الاخ رشيد
على موقعة سؤال جرىء
*​


----------



## bashaeran (6 مايو 2011)

في اي ساعة تقريبا كرنج احسن اذا عندك العلم


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2011)

*حلو خالص
رشيد يتمتع بمصداقية ودقة عالية فى كيفية نقل وتوثيق الخبر*


----------



## azazi (6 مايو 2011)

لن يصدق السلفيين لانهم قالوا انها ستقول مسيحية بالاكراه.
عموماً كنت اتمنى ان تظهر على فضائية محايدة او برنامج محايد
مع اللامع الكبير عمرو أديب مثلا.


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*عاجل الاخ وحيد وتعليق على ظهور كامليا شحاته غدا ويؤكد كامليا هتكسر انف السلفيين والشيخ ابو يحيى
*[YOUTUBE]XqWefCg7mvY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## الروح المنشغلة (7 مايو 2011)

كم تردد القناة

وهل هي الأولي ام الثانية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2011)

الروح المنشغلة قال:


> كم تردد القناة
> 
> وهل هي الأولي ام الثانية



*

خد يا عم تردد القناة 

hotbird
11411
horizontal

يعنى على القمر الأوروبى " 11411 أفقى "

و لا هى الأولى و لا الثانية 

ديه قناة الحياة اللى بتقولوا عليها الكافرة 

أما نشوف ح تتفرج و لا لأة
طبعا مش ح تتفرج مش كدة
*​


----------



## Ahmadov (7 مايو 2011)

*ياخوان ممكن تردد قناة رشيد على النايلسات*


----------



## ابن المزود (7 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مايو 2011)

Ahmadov قال:


> *ياخوان ممكن تردد قناة رشيد على النايلسات*



*تقدر تشوفها بث مباشر على النت

قناة الحياة بث مباشر​*


http://www.answersaboutfaith.com/al_7ayah_tv.htm


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مايو 2011)

كده صح علشات تسكت كل الالسن


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*اكبر دليل لا يقبل اي اعتراض ظهورها علي قناه الحياه التي تكشف الاسلام

لتقول للعالم كله انا مسيحية وارفض الاسلام بشدة

اختيار هذه القناه ضربه قاضية  لكل مسلم يتكلم

ياله بئه يا مسلمين تكبيرررررررررررررر

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2011)

*يا جماعه خدوا بالكوا البرنامج الساعه 7 مش 8
تمنياتى بمشاهده طيبه لاخوتنا السلفيين ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مايو 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجه عن تخصص القسم 
الاخوه المسلمين برجاء التزام اداب الحديث

*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2011)

الميعاد الساعة 7 مش 8

شكرا بسم الصليب للتنبيه


----------

